# SA West Lake Rules??



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

During the Bream Comp last Saturday there were a couple of incidents that I thought I would highlite!

At one point young James and his mate were off the point across from Dotterel Dr where the Big White house is. Well the owners came out and started giving the boys stick about fishing where they were and spouting off about how they were infringing on their property. I must complement the boys on their cool heads in responding to all comments made by these people in a very polite and friendly manner. While this was going on I was about 10M away changing a bait and just listening. These people went so far as to take photographs of the boys. Me wonders if there is going to be an all points bulletin posted to find these two young fisherman :shock: You must be kidding! Another of our group was also acosted by these same people, I think it was Rob, but not sure. These people seemed to be implying that we should be staying up to 20M away from their property. Rob ,if it was he, also had his photograph taken.

Anyway, the West Lakes Water Patrol Ranger came along and I hailed him over and had a long talk with him on this issue. It is his opinion that there is some obscure written or unwritten assumption that a boat is to stay at least 6 meters away from the shoreline where a residence abutts that shoreline. He also indicated that if you were standing off at about 6M and casting towards the shore they do not have anything to complain about. Careful though they might photograph your lure and send it to the council.

Speaking of the council, the Ranger indicated that if these people should put in a complaint to the council it would come to him and seeing as how he had actually spoken with members of the group who were kayak fishing on that day there is no case to answer.

So in the final analysis; it appears that there may be a regulation somewhere and said regulation is thought to indicate that we fishers should stay at least 6M away from shoreline properties.

Posted for the benefit of all who use the West Lakes System.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Just an adjunct to this, I also copped an absolute barrage from a lady who abused the daylights out of me when about to try her pontoon. I hadn't even cast a line yet when she came storming out of her house! If she kindly asked me to move on, I would have done so no problems. However, her attitude led me to respond in kind - I just couldn't let that sort of abuse go.

Hope that doesn't come back to us?!?!? I'll take the wrap and argue the toss if it does.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Well guys, i'm getting a sound system mounted to my kayak now, i think twin 12" subs and a cd deck should be all i need. I'll crank some tunes for "Mr White house". Dont worry though, he'll still hear it from 6 metres .


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Did some work at the Sturt Council Chambers last year and got chatting to a guy who's department includes looking after the Lake and found out he too fishes the Lake.

He got a copy of the Council Regulations and showed me the section that refers to fishing at West Lake.
As long as you are Not within 6m of a property boundary (either land based or from a Kayak) you are Legally allowed to fish there.
He also said the same thing as the Lake Patrol guy that as long as You are not with in the 6m zone you may cast toward the pontoons and steps.

One thing to remember is there are a row of green night lights about 1m high around most of the lake that are set back from the water edge (on average) 1.8m (6 feet), these are Council lights and denote the Boundary between Private land and the Council easement (the easement is there for safety/emergency access not for public access.) so the 6m requirement starts from this point.

In saying all that I have had a couple of Grumpy Old women and one Man with attitude jump up and down about me fishing near there place, and depending how far up my nose they get I'll just let them know I actually am allowed to be there and recommend that they might like to get a copy of the Council regulations.

I have also had a few people *Very Politely* ask if I wouldn't fish around there pontoon as the kids like to feed the fish and like anything when asked politely I will agree and now in most cases have struck up some good passing chatting acquaintances (have even been offered a beer at one spot)

Overall I have found that most people living on the lake ain't that worried about us and I always try to be polite and friendly and quiet especially for those early morning sessions on the lake. Most time the residents are more curious about someone fishing from a Yak and like to have a chat


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

buff said:


> and like anything when asked politely I will agree


In that case, Buff, will you pretty please teach me how to catch 45cm+ Bream :lol:

Oh yeah and it was me who had a nice action photo taken of me jigging a gulp shrimp, and then got told to hit the road


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Also so if their property begins 1.8m behind the shore and the pontoons are about 2m from shore then we can basically fish 3m away from the pontoons

3m + 1.8m + 2m = almost 6m


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

obviously the rules change from spot to spot, but I was under the impresson that the "Mean High Water Mark' was the boundary of waterfront properties. I am also under the impression that (in NSW anyway) anyone has the right to fish (or swim or snorkel) right up to that point. Its only if setting foot upon the land (or privately owned jetty adjoining the land) that the property owner has the right to tell you to [email protected] off.

I applaud you guys for showing courtesy and restraint, because if someone started abusing me from their front lawn on a sunny Sunday morning I would have been 'less than courteous'.

Next thing they'll be shooting any birds that dare to perch on their retaining walls..... Madness.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah that bloke also asked if we were a "club," and at this point I thought it might be best not to mention who we were, so i just said that we were more of a group than a club, dont want "Mr White House" joining in the hope of bitching some more. :lol:

Also said was (said in whiny voice), "There is 11kms of lake why do you need to fish along the shore, and right here at my house?"


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Mate, next time it happens just come find us, we can all fish out the front of his house . I'd love to see what he does when there's 15 of us, all perfectly within our rights .


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

the people decribed above come under the heading of "OT's" thats "oxygen thief" and a low tolerance should be shown towards them.

as for the sound system off the yak...reminds of a scene out of the sopranos where tony has his boat parked infront of this guys mansion and has dean martin playing at full bore.....gee it was funny


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Astro said:


> as for the sound system off the yak...reminds of a scene out of the sopranos where tony has his boat parked infront of this guys mansion and has dean martin playing at full bore.....gee it was funny


i can think of another few scenes from the sopranos that i would like to re-enact with him, he's a right tosser :lol:

but it is good fun prolonging their pain by loitering in the water, "accidentally" drifting up to the pontoon and so on. i treat people in their waterfront houses as if im driving on the road. if they are tailgating me or weaving in and out of 2 lanes, ill do my best to box them in or slow down to 50 (its actually one of the best joys of my day, boxing wankers in), but if they're just going about their business i return the courtesy.

but as Buff said, if im asked politely, i will most often move to the next one.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I couldnt belive the joy you got out of boxing people in on the way back from Rapids mate. I think you've convinced me its better than an evil stare .


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have to agree, yopu see idiots trying to be lowndes or skaife in rush hour traffic, and it is awesome slowing right down and stopping them


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

You should think about taking video of the ranting and posting it on youtube :twisted:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Duane said:


> You should think about taking video of the ranting and posting it on youtube :twisted:


yeah then we all can have a laugh.........


----------

